# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 21 )



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2016)

*If you had the time and money, what woodworking class would you take? And who would you want to teach it? *





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Doctors, woodticks and piano playing peanuts are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and most anyone from Texas too...


----------



## Schroedc (May 22, 2016)

People actually teach classes???? I'm self taught from books and the occasional video.

No idea what instructor I'd like to work with but hand cut joinery like dovetails and different mortise/tenon skills would be at the top of my list. I can hack something out but a chance to learn all the little tips and tricks to make it fit better and easier would be invaluable.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (May 22, 2016)

I have never taken a class, like Colin I am largely self taught. If I could, I would love to take a class on building a Maloof rocker. Building one is high on my Bucket List. From what I can tell, Charles Brock is the best instructor now, so I guess that's who I'd like to teach it. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 22, 2016)

A day with Norm Abram would be illuminating. Chuck

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Brink (May 22, 2016)

Never took a class.
Never really thought about taking one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 22, 2016)

Brink said:


> Never took a class.
> Never really thought about taking one.



Me neither- Probably have to go some horrible place Like New Woork..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (May 22, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Me neither- Probably have to go some horrible place Like New Woork..........



Take @Kevin, I hear he knows Newark very well

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CWS (May 22, 2016)

My old worn out brain is overloaded with knowledge now. If I was to get new knowledge I would have to delete something and since I can't remember anything any more it would be a waste of my time. At my age I don't have a lot of time to waste. Maybe @Mike1950 since it's been rumors he makes wooden teeth which would be cool.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (May 22, 2016)

I hear Richard Simmons has an awesome workout class I would like to take

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2016)

I'm with Tony on the Maloof rocker. Sam Maloof was always someone that I admired not just as a wood worker but as a person. So Charles Brock might be interesting to learn from. I think I could just buy the plans and figure it out though. Another person that I would like to meet would be David Marks, he gives back to the wood working community by teaching classes in his shop and studio, he has a passion for wood working that I always admired. He does some crazy stuff with chemicals and patenization.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 22, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I hear Richard Simmons has an awesome workout class I would like to take



And from what Henry @SENC tells me -you need it. .................

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (May 22, 2016)

CWS said:


> My old worn out brain is overloaded with knowledge now. If I was to get new knowledge I would have to delete something and since I can't remember anything any more it would be a waste of my time. At my age I don't have a lot of time to waste. Maybe @Mike1950 since it's been rumors he makes wooden teeth which would be cool.




WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  only make um for myself -- so there......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  only make um for myself -- so there......


How about a tutorial in the classroom!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 22, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> How about a tutorial in the classroom!



Not going to give away my trade secrets- nosireebob......

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 22, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I hear Richard Simmons has an awesome workout class I would like to take



Brink in Spandex.... I just threw up a little.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2016)

I've been asked by the local community college to teach a class on off-roading with highway trucks and mini vans.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I've been asked by the local community college to teach a class on off-roading with highway trucks and mini vans.



Was that the Fire science class?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 22, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Was that the Fire science class?



Immolation and Impalement 101?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Was that the Fire science class?



Yes fire prevention and coolant system care. I have both patches. Yes, I need the steenking patches man . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (May 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Brink in Spandex.... I just threw up a little.



Humans in spandex...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (May 22, 2016)

Brink said:


> Humans in spandex...
> 
> View attachment 104650



At least you found someone to hold your hair back while you threw up...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> If you had the time and money, what _woodworking class_ would you take? And who would you want to teach it?



I'd like to take the hand tool courses at the Heritage School of Woodworking in Waco, and would love to attend the College of the Redwoods. Krenov is gone but his methods and style live on there and his style is one of my favorite of all woodworkers. How many times have you seen a cabinet and said _"Oh that's Krenov inspired for sure"_ then you read the craftsman description and it says _"Krenov-inspired cabinet ....."_ I liked Maloof as well of course.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> I have never taken a class, like Colin I am largely self taught. If I could, I would love to take a class on building a Maloof rocker. Building one is high on my Bucket List. From what I can tell, Charles Brock is the best instructor now, so I guess that's who I'd like to teach it. Tony


If you haven't taken the Sam Maloof Foundation tour (woodworking tour) in Rancho Cucamonga, CA, you've got to put that on your list. It was a fabulous tour and our docent used to work with Sam. Very awesome insights on the man himself. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2016)

I like David J. Marks. I used to watch his woodworking show religiously when the diy channel had it. I get his monthly emails and subscribe to his YouTube channel.
He does do some cool patina projects, but his woodworking is so much more interesting to me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'd like to take the hand tool courses at the Heritage School of Woodworking in Waco, and would love to attend the College of the Redwoods. Krenov is gone but his methods and style live on there and his style is one of my favorite of all woodworkers. How many times have you seen a cabinet and said _"Oh that's Krenov inspired for sure"_ then you read the craftsman description and it says _"Krenov-inspired cabinet ....."_ I liked Maloof as well of course.




We should just do this sometime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 22, 2016)

I'd take a week long with david Ellsworth. If I ever can afford to do it I'm there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 22, 2016)

Fsyxxx said:


> We should just do this sometime.



I think it would cool to get a group of us in there. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 22, 2016)

They have black smithing classes also

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2016)

Fsyxxx said:


> They have black smithing classes also



Oh that is an interesting class. I love watching those guys...


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2016)

We spent a long time talking to the blacksmith when we were there. He was exremely generous with his time and describing his craft to us. I agree we should plan to take a course together.

The course I am interested in is not chickenfeed but we could plan it like the year before. I will call and see what their schedule is for next year if you guys are up to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (May 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> We spent a long time talking to the blacksmith when we were there. He was exremely generous with his time and describing his craft to us. I agree we should plan to take a course together.
> 
> The course I am interested in is not chickenfeed but we could plan it like the year before. I will call and see what their schedule is for next year if you guys are up to it.



I'm definitely interested, I'll need a year to save my pennies! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> I'm definitely interested, I'll need a year to save my pennies! Tony


Hopefully I'm gonna sell a house soon . I'm down....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (May 22, 2016)

It's tough to say what classes I'd like to take from various people. There's a LOT of talent out there, with plenty of them willing to share information and teach classes. Up to this point I'm self taught (beyond a little learning from dad while growing up). But I'd love to take some classes at some point.

That said, there are also plenty of people here on WB I'd love to have the chance to learn various things from.

Mike1950 - Box making
Brink - Hand tools (and also how to get things done efficiently - he's a machine!)
Kenbo - Tool setup, precision woodworking, shop organization
Barry Richardson, DKMD, NYWoodturner - turning and design aesthetics of bowls, hollowforms, peppermills, etc., proper lathe tool sharpening and use
Quite a few of our knife makers - too many to list
Woodtickgreg - Old Iron, metal work, chainsaw milling
Duncan - Bespoke pen making

I know there's more here that I'd love the chance to sit at their feet and learn from that I can't think of off the top of my head. (It's late!) And there are many more that I also look up to and respect for their knowledge and willingness to share and help.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 23, 2016)

I agree with @Sprung list. Seems I want and need education in all aspects of woodworking. Finishing on a project to make it look its best is an area that seems beyond my skill level. If any of you are willing to attempt to teach an old dog I would give an honest effort to learn. Thanks so much for all I have been able to glean from this site and its marvelous members, knowledge abounds here

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 23, 2016)

Sprung said:


> It's tough to say what classes I'd like to take from various people. There's a LOT of talent out there, with plenty of them willing to share information and teach classes. Up to this point I'm self taught (beyond a little learning from dad while growing up). But I'd love to take some classes at some point.
> 
> That said, there are also plenty of people here on WB I'd love to have the chance to learn various things from.
> 
> ...




Matt you forgot to add @Tclem and hair sticks to your list

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (May 23, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Matt you forgot to add @Tclem and hair sticks to your list


Yeah don't forget the hair sticks. Do you know how much talent that takes. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (May 23, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Matt you forgot to add @Tclem and hair sticks to your list



I was able to obtain a pair of @Tclem originals for my wife some time ago, so I'm off the hook for having to learn to make them! (At least for now...)

But, truth be told, learning to turn hairsticks from Tony would be valuable - thin stuff isn't the easiest to learn to turn and it would have applications for making finials and other small, delicate turnings. (And, hey, I knew there was a few names I left off my list! Tom, I could've easily added your name to the list for a lesson on how to obtain primo woods - you've always got some of the best stuff. )

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------

